# Next top chef show



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't help it, I think I'm turning into a TV junkie since I got cable...Anyone here sit all the way through the premire of the chef show on Bravo last night? When my girlfriend told me about my reaction was something like: "I ain't gonna watch that crap!"...so I'm watching America's Next Top Chef last night...and boy was I right! What a load of crap! I deperately need to be kicked in the junk if I'm ever caught squandering another hour of my life like I did last night. Anybody else watch it?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope. I rented "Crash".


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Crash...good flick. I just watched it again after it won for best movie last Sunday.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Anyone watch Top Chef on Bravo last night? It's a new reality TV show.

The first challenge is at Hubert Keller's restaurant Fleur de Lys. Each contestant gets to "jump in" and see if they can hang on the line for 30 seconds. This one guy dips his finger in the sauce and sucks on it. Hubert Keller kicks him out, then afterwards he talks back to the chef!

Then the next are the signature dishes. OMG what a disaster! They're all supposed to be chefs? Too bad we only got to see the final result and not the whole process.

Check it out: http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef/

You can vote on the presentations.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man I didn't see this post!  Someone merge the threads please.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't have cable so I didn't see it. I almost saw it up close and personal though. I worked with some of the production people when they were planning to film in one of CCA's kitchens. On the very day they were to start the production, our legal people pulled the plug for some obscure reason. Bummer!

Jock


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Me neither.

Jock


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I tried to watch "Weather Man," in the process of pining over the fact that my husband received orders to go back out to sea. Looks like I'll have plenty of time for sitting on the couch and watching food related television... NOT! Gotta get on that Bowflex LOL. Currently trying to ponder "Primer," but may go soft and do the "Under the Tuscan Sun" chick flick.

Tonight, I'm going to have a gin martini, forget about our taxes, marinate a steak for tomorrow night's super stir fry for some local folks, light a fire, reflect on my Jeepin day with my new Rubicon Unlimited, and send good thoughts to my husband.

It's mighty windy here tonight. We have more storms and floods coming through -- but we'll be okay.

Someday I'm going to have y'all out here for a huge Delta BBQ!

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool, but did you see next to chef Wednesday night??/


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

So, I know it's a cheesy "reality" not really reality show, but what did you think of the cat that yelled at for the sauce tasting with his finger? I can't stand the arrogant bald headed dude that called the Irish dude rude for calling out Hubert. It seems like they really loaded the cast with a lot of self important A-holes. And the red haired chick...what a "See You Next Tuesday"!!! How about the chick that served the plate of "salad"? Who are these people? Are they B.S. CIA grads who don't know their a*s from their elbow or what?


----------

